# Free left over froggy stuff



## jackj921 (Apr 17, 2008)

I got out of frogs a few years back. Found some left overs in the closet. For free-delivery to Fintastic or near Davidson-I have a few vivs/tanks plus 30 or so tadpole tubes as per Brians Tropicals Tadpole system. Might find a few other remaining froggy stuff you can use or give away.

NO SHIPPING ON ANYTHING ABOVE


----------

